# (A great article for the BS of TAM) When Escape Is Your Best Option



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

When Escape Is Your Best Option

August 12, 2015 by Chump Lady

Today’s guest post is by J.C.

You were one of the mighty chumps. With the universally understood truth that it is the cheater who should leave the comforts of hearth and home, you told your philandering husband to hang his hat somewhere else. And yet despite his brief lost-puppy act of dialing friends, he instead decamped to your living room for the night. So you changed online account passwords, packed a week’s worth of clothes, and at 3:00 a.m. slammed the front door so hard behind you that your teeth rattled.

Or perhaps, instead, you recognized your own weakness. As the sun set on your third D-Day in two months, you saw your wife’s innocent face and knew you were susceptible to her manipulation. Your best course of action was to get away from it, or else be drawn back down the rabbit hole. So you threw your bags in the car and remained stoic as she turned on the waterworks.

Or maybe you chose the nuclear option. You cruised the Web’s affair “survival” forums, some of which recommended exposure as the fastest way to extinguish cheating’s illicit excitement…with the only risk that your marriage may not survive the blast. Then you ensured maximum fallout by moving out yourself and children while your husband waited in the airport for his parents to land for a weeklong visit. You left a Dear John on coffee table for them to peruse upon arrival.

Whatever the reason you left, you did it. You took this painful step, and you’re wobbly-legged…but standing. With the benefit of a separate space, you can consider your next move. Congrats!

(read the rest here)


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

That sounds about right. Makes you wonder if you ever really knew this person at all..


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Devastated an lost said:


> That sounds about right. Makes you wonder if you ever really knew this person at all..


You should check out the rest of chumplady's site...some really good stuff there...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> You should check out the rest of chumplady's site...some really good stuff there...


She has some great insight on this subject, and this column is spot on. She never sugar coats the deeds of the WS and calls them what they are. That's why she is despised by some.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> She has some great insight on this subject, and this column is spot on. *She never sugar coats the deeds of the WS and calls them what they are. That's why she is despised by some.*


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Oh yeah she kicks a** and takes names. She pierces through the bullsh!t of the cheater and empowers the BS. She's not for the faint of heart. To any TAM BS reading this thread browse chumplady's site and read her stuff. She will wake you up :grin2:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> Oh yeah she kicks a** and takes names. She pierces through the bullsh!t of the cheater and empowers the BS. She's not for the faint of heart. To any TAM BS reading this thread browse chumplady's site and read her stuff. She will wake you up :grin2:



Chumplady rocks, love the site and her advice is spot on. After I caught my Ex I found her site and was so glad I read her take on reconcilliation, I told my Ex to pound sand and filed.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Chumplady rocks, love the site and her advice is spot on. After I caught my Ex I found her site and was so glad I read her take on reconcilliation, I told my Ex to pound sand and filed.


She lays it all out there - no bullsh!t - it jars some people - but oh well - she helps a lot of people...she is ok in my book!!


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Chump Lady is one of the counter view points to the tons of marriage savers out there.

At the very least, for someone in an infidelity situation, pick up her book to see what the other side is saying.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

aaargh…how could I not have heard of her…..at first glance her stuff is really good!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

CTPlay said:


> Chump Lady is one of the counter view points to the tons of marriage savers out there.
> 
> At the very least, for someone in an infidelity situation, pick up her book to see what the other side is saying.


She helps to pick BSs off the floor, dusts them off and tells them to throw the sh!t sandwich their WS served them them right back in their face. If nothing else Chumplady shows the BS they HAVE options and the do not need to cling to the R path. She brings balance to the force. 0


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> aaargh…how could I not have heard of her…..at first glance her stuff is really good!


Glad you like her stuff!! I post her articles because I want to turn as many BSs on to her writing as I can. She is the lighthouse in the fog of an affair.


----------

